
Apple watchOS 3 announced - nimeshneema
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/13/11902034/apple-watch-os-update-announced-features-apps-wwdc-2016
======
fit2rule
Okay - now this looks interesting: write with your finger on the watch to send
short messages! I think this may actually be the feature that tips a lot of
people over the edge from "The smart watch is just a toy" to "I can actually
do something useful with this thing in my productive life".

I wonder if it would be an effective way of doing an interview and taking
notes. Reminiscent of the Graffiti days!

~~~
takeda
Sounds like another gimmick to me. It's slow and not convenient. Might be good
to write where you parked your car, but I doubt it would be convenient for
taking notes.

IMO Pebble got it right. The watch is a companion to your phone, not another
phone.

~~~
prodmerc
I still don't understand why smartwatches need their own OS and power hungry
processor...

Why not make it an accessory for a smartphone that simply displays everything
from it and inputs to it, using its processing power mostly?

At least then they would last a bit longer...

~~~
tannedNerd
Probably because the power hungry processor is less power hungry then the
amount of power that would be required by the wireless chipset if it needed to
offload everything to the phone.

------
credo
It is great to know that WatchOS3 will have better performance, and background
processing for fitness apps will also help, but aside from that, I don't see
any other big Watch OS news for developers.

------
arrrg
Takes guts to do a rethink like that. I like a hungry and threatened Apple.

------
reiichiroh
Do all these performance improvements require the new Apple Watch 2 hardware?

~~~
k-mcgrady
What new Apple Watch 2 hardware? There is none.

~~~
reiichiroh
Supposedly this OS release is supposed to coincide with a hardware refresh.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Possibly but they wouldn't demo anything that would only work on unannounced
hardware. As far as the demos were concerned Watch 2 doesn't exist. They
usually demo extra stuff that requires the hardware when it is announced
officially.

